# Wildsau Modelle - brauche Hilfe & Tipps :>



## sap (3. September 2010)

Moin,

ich schaue immer mal wieder nach meinem potentiellen nächsten Rahmen rum, auch wenn ich ihn mir vermutlich noch ein Weilchen lang nicht leisten kann.
Aber habe da mal eine Frage, die vielleicht ein bisschen naiv ist...

Bei den Wildsau-Varianten Enduro, Trail und Hardride entdecke ich eigentlich Unterschiede, die für mich recht minimal wirken, was die Geometrie betrifft. Zw. Hardride und Enduro scheint ja nur die Sattelrohrlänge unterschiedlich zu sein, Sitz- und Lenkrohrwinkel sind sehr ähnlich einstellbar, aber die Hardride-Sau ist 550g schwerer.
Die Trailsau liegt gewichtsmäßig nahe an der Hardride-Sau, hat aber eine minimal andere Wippen-Aufnahme und der Lenkwinkel hat einen Verstellbereich, der etwas steiler ist. Soweit mal zu dem, was ich sehe...
aber demnach ist bis auf den Lenkwinkel die Trailsau und das Hardride ziemlich gleich, oder?

Gut, die Enduro-Sau ist leichter, weil nicht ganz so massiv geschweißt, aber von der Geo her spielt sie doch auch in einer ähnlichen Liga (ist ja auch nur eine Rahmenvariation, kein eigenes Rahmenmodell).
Ich frage mich halt, ob ich bei gebrauchten Kaufmöglichkeiten mich dahingehend einschränken soll, zu sagen, ich nehme nur Variante A und nicht B und C auch als Option berücksichtige. Da die Alutechs gebraucht nicht gerade wie Sand am Meer verfügbar sind, wäre es halt schon ein Unterschied, wenn ich sage, ich nehme nur die Trailsau und sonst nix..

Momentan fahre ich noch ein Cube Stereo, habe aber zunehmend mehr Spaß am Spielen, sprich ich toure zwar gerne (und das sollte die Sau auch mitmachen...), aber möchte eben auch mal im Park fahren und bei Drops über 1m nicht Angst haben müssen. (Auch wenn ich momentan eher so bis 70cm rumspiele...geht aber vorwärts & aufwärts  ).
Habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich einen Pudel FR als Stereo-Ergänzung erwäge, aber da ist dann vermutlich die Uphill-Option deutlich anstrengender, oder? Bin mit meinen 100kg+ eh keine Konditionsbombe, aber langsam geht (fast) alles 
Mein Stereo ist 20" mit Oberrohrlänge 594mm horizontal, Steuerrohrwinkel 69° (wobei er jetzt mit der unerlaubten 160mm Gabel flacher sein dürfte..) und Sattelrohrlänge 508.
Ich schiele zwecks Einsatz auf ein L? Oder sollte ich eher XL suchen?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand bissel Tipps und so 
merci
sap


----------



## tadea nuts (3. September 2010)

Hi sap,
die Wildsau Hardride passt glaube ich am besten. Ist sehr flexibel aufzubauen und steckt eine Menge weg. Tourenfahren ist damit auch gut möglich. Alutech Rahmen sind eher eine Nummer kleiner als normal. Aber am besten mal bei Alutech beraten lassen bzgl. der Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (3. September 2010)

Ich trau mich ja fast nicht, dort anzufragen, da ich mir nen Rahmen neu wohl eben noch eine Weile nicht leisten können werde..gebraucht vielleicht eher.
Nachtrag zu meinem Format:
190cm, Schrittlänge 90cm...


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2010)

Hardride FR mit absenkbarer Gabel sollte passen für den Einsatzzweck.
Bei der Größe würd ich eher zu XL tendieren, wenn du auch noch Touren fahren willst. L passt bei reinem Bikeparkeinsatz auch, wird aber für Touren recht kurz.


----------



## sap (3. September 2010)

hm, da dann wieder die naive Frage: zum Touren will ich doch vor allem etwas gestreckter sitzen, oder? Tuts da ein 3-4cm längerer Vorbau und Sattel etwas nach hinten + etwas höher auch? Oder welchen Teil vergesse ich hier gerade?
Laut PDF sind zwischen XL und L 2 cm Unterschied, jeweils Oberrohr und Sitzrohr..


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2010)

Wenn du ne L nimmst und für Bikepark mit nem 50er und Touren mit nem 70er Vorbau fährst, passte auch wieder.


----------



## sap (3. September 2010)

Habe gerade einen 50er montiert und noch einen 110er hier rumliegen 
der könnte ja fast wieder zu viel des guten sein


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2010)

Ein 110er Vorbau gehört an ein CC-Bike und an keine Sau


----------



## rsu (3. September 2010)

Sonst hilft auch ein Syntace VRO Vorbau 

Das Sitzrohr lässt sich auch kürzen bzw kürzt Jürgen auf Wunsch.

Hin und wieder gibts bei Alutech auch Ausstellungsstücke, Messerahmen etc deutlich günstiger mit voller Garantie. Auf der HP schaun

Sonst sind durchaus regelmässig Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt und bei ebay erhältlich.

Fahre M bei 180cm, Schrittlänge weiss ich nicht. Mag kurze Rahmen


----------



## WildsauHardride (4. September 2010)

Hi,

mit meiner Hardride Wildsau fahre ich regelmäßig Touren.
Macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß in Winterberg auf der Downhill, Northshore oder auf Hometrails.

Bin 180cm groß und fahre einen M Rahmen.

Ich denke mal, dass du mit einem L Rahmen im Park besser zurecht kommst, als mit einem XL.
Müsstest dann evtl. eine Sattelstange kaufen die den Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten versetzt.
Am besten wäre natührlich, irgendwo Probe zu fahren...


Gruß


Gruß


----------



## sap (4. September 2010)

jo, Probefahren wäre schon das beste...kenne gerade nur keinen Sau-Reiter, der aus Freiburg oder Umgebung kommt 
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch.

Hat sich an dem Sau-Rahmen in den letzten Jahren denn etwas geändert? Wenn ja, was? Im Markt ist gerade einer von 2007, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut der Zustand wirklich ist oder ob es sei dem nennenswerte Veränderungen gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (4. September 2010)

Meinst Du den für 750 mit DHX Air? Wenn ja, dann warte lieber noch ab. Luftdämpfer in der Wildsau funktioniert nicht so doll. Wie schon von anderen hier geschrieben, sieh hin und wieder auf der Alutech Seite nach oder warte ab bis das neue Alutech Fanes bestellt werden kann. Dann wird es wahrscheinlich eine Alutech-Rahmen-Schwemme geben.


----------



## sap (4. September 2010)

ju tadea, ist ja grad nur ein Hardride im Markt 
Ist der Performance-Unterschied zwischen Luft und Coil bei den Dämpfern immernoch so krass? Bei den Gabeln finde ich die Unterschiede im 120-160mm Bereich ganz akzeptabel, zumindest von dem her, was ich gehört und gefahren bin. 
Hatte mal eine 140mm Pike Coil, da fehlte mir als Schwergewicht z.B. definitiv die Endprogression. 
Selbige Angst habe ich auch bei Dämpfern...Luft ist für meine Gewichtsklasse einfach leichter anzupassen...
*edit*
Ich glaube das Fanes ist mir zu sehr Enduro...ich wollte als nächstes schon bis 180mm und eben belastbarer, trotz hohem Fahrergewicht.


----------



## tadea nuts (4. September 2010)

Die Wildsau hat ein hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis - hat nichts mit den Dämpfern zu tun.. In meiner Wildsau Team hatte ich auch kurzzeitig einen DHX Air. Musste diesen aber auf 150 Psi aufpumpen - fahrfertig 100 Kg- und da ging es immer noch nicht gut. Ein Coil Dämpfer bietet in der Wildsau einfach die beste Performance.

Bzgl. Fanes meinte ich nicht das Du Dir eines zulegen sollst, sondern dass viele andere es machen und ihre Alutechs im Bikemarkt anbieten werden.


----------



## sap (4. September 2010)

Ju, wenn dann für mich was "abfällt", wäre ich nicht böse


----------



## sap (5. September 2010)

nich, dass ich jetzt bei einem alutech rahmen jeden euro umdrehen würde, aber kann mir jemand den preisunterschied der hardride sau und der trail xa sau erklären?


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2010)

Der Preis wurde 2009 gesenkt. Die aktuelle Wildsau ist ja auch quasi ein Auslaufmodell bzw. wurde für 2011 komplett überarbeitet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dann gibts wieder den "alten" Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

ich sehe gerade, da ist in den letzten Tagen der Preis nach unten gegangen.
Als ich zuletzt geschaut hatte, lag die Trail Sau bei etwa 1900, die Enduro und die Hardride bei etwa 1450..und da konnte ich mir den Preisunterschied nicht erklären. Mal sehen, ganz akut ist das Thema bei mir ja nicht.


----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

ich ergänze hier mal munter:
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hebelverhältnis bei der Hardride Sau und meinen 100kg + aus?
Habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass die Wippe mit hohem Gewicht doch etwas Probleme bekommen kann, was das Setup betrifft.
Gibt es hier schwere Hardride-Reiter?


----------



## flyingscot (7. September 2010)

Hohes Gewicht und große Dämpferübsetzung ist nicht gut. Auch wenn Stahlfederdämpfer das noch ganz gut verkraften, die Einstellbarkeit der Dämpfung wird zum Glücksspiel...

Für die Wildsau hatte Jürgen da schon mal eine Option mit anderem Wippenhebel und längerem Dämpfer. Einfach mal nachfragen... allerdings wird es dann nicht bei dem Preis bleiben.


----------



## Piefke (7. September 2010)

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch knapp 100 kg und die Wildsau verkraftet das. Ich fahre dabei die kleinste Übersetzung, hab aber nen längeren Dämpfer drin.


----------



## sap (7. September 2010)

Also ich schwanke vom Gewicht her relativ stark...mit Ausrüstung dürfte ich zw. 105 und 110 liegen, je nach Jahreszeit usw


----------



## tadea nuts (7. September 2010)

Habe fahrfertig auch 100 Kg. Fahre allerdings auch eine Wildsau Team mit 222 mm Dämpfer. Ob die Wippe anders ist als bei der Hardride weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist die Hardride bestimmt mit genug Reserven gebaut und die Wippe ist schon fett.


----------



## sap (7. September 2010)

@tadea: geht mir weniger um die stabilität der wippe als um die setup-sorgen. wie flyingscot schon anmerkte, ist die dämpfung dann sehr schwer einzustellen


----------



## sap (9. September 2010)

eignet sich der Pudel eigentlich mit absenkbarer Gabel auch zum touren? Also nicht gerade alpencross etappen, aber so 1000hm und paar kilometer dazu?


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2010)

Ich kann das nur für die Wildsau HR beantworten: ja


----------



## sap (15. September 2010)

Eigentlich würd ich am liebsten alles mal Probefahren, aber das is so schwer alles zu finden 
Was hat es denn mit der 180mm Option der Enduro-Sau auf sich?
Ist das dann eine andere Wippe? 
Eigentlich klingt die Trail-Sau in meinen Ohren von den Hinterbau-Optionen her perfekt: 140mm-180mm. Nur ist der Rahmen gerade nicht reduziert, sonst hätte ich ihn mir wahrscheinlich schon geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (15. September 2010)

Der Hinterbau der Wildsau HR hat auch viele Optionen:
172 - 183 mm mit 190er Dämpfer oder 200er Dämpfer, 50 mm Hub
196 - 208 mm mit 200er Dämpfer, 57 mm Hub
alles von Alutech freigegeben.
Es passen auch 216er und 222er Dämpfer mit entsprechend mehr FW, allerdings von Freigabe von Alutech.


----------



## sap (15. September 2010)

hm, da sind 172mm und 160mm (die ich bei der Trail-Sau anpeilen würde) ja auch nicht mehr so ein Riesen-Unterschied...im PDF auf der Website habe ich nur 180mm oder 200mm gefunden. Der Sitzrohrwinkel, der für die Bergauf-Geometrie ja ein entscheidender Faktor ist, ist sowieso gleich. 
Na denn guck ich mal. So intuitiv vermute ich, dass es eine Wildsau wird  Nicolai ist mir akut eine Nummer zu teuer, das Devinci Frantik zu umständlich zu bekommen...dann grüß ich mir schonmal meine Beine, die Wildsau würde wohl n bisschen schwerer als die anderen Optionen, aber ich würde sie dennoch lieben


----------



## rsu (15. September 2010)

Hey, Du bist hier in einem Wildsau Fred und nicht in einem Pudel Fred gelandet 

Kommte ganz auf Deine Einstellung, Kondition etc. an, aber man kann ganz klar auch mit dem Pudel je nach Aufbau auch Touren mit einigen hm machen.

Ach ja, hab mich auch nach langem für die Wildsau HR entschieden. Alleine wegen der eigenwilligen Optik und hab es nie bereut. Fahre regelmässig Touren zw 800-1500hm, hin und wieder auch mal 2000-3000hm. Ist alles nur eine Frage der Kondition.

Bei vielen Tret-hm lohnt es sich schon mal den Dämpfer anders einzuhängen und schon geht die HR bergauf wie ein Race-Fully


----------



## sap (15. September 2010)

Einstellung is  , Kondition ist mau, aber ich habe beim Biken in der Regel keine Eile


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. September 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Ach ja, hab mich auch nach langem für die Wildsau HR entschieden. Alleine wegen der eigenwilligen Optik und hab es nie bereut. Fahre regelmässig Touren zw 800-1500hm, hin und wieder auch mal 2000-3000hm. Ist alles nur eine Frage der Kondition.
> 
> Bei vielen Tret-hm lohnt es sich schon mal den Dämpfer anders einzuhängen und schon geht die HR bergauf wie ein Race-Fully



Kann mich da rsu nur anschliessen Ich fahre meine Sau jetzt 6 Jahre und 2x wöchentlich größere Touren mit den Kollegen und sie hat schon einiges mitgemacht und zeigt noch keine Altersgebrechen 

Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert 
Die Grenzen setzt du dir selbst, nicht das Bike

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

also ich würde auf jeden fall erstmal den kleinen federweg anpeilen.
die enduro sau ist mit meinen 110-115kg fahrgewicht wohl für park dann nicht mehr stabil genug, oder?
stehe gerade in regem mailverkehr mit JÜ, aber ich finde keine Hardride in L oder XL in der nähe, um micht mal draufzusetzen. ich nehme wohl den hardride rahmen, sind ja grad so schön günstig; nur die größe eben...JÜ hätte mir mit SL 90 und 190cm eher sogar zu xxl geraten, ich schwanke wie oben gesagt eigentlich eher zwischen L und XL, da bin ich nun unsicher.
vllt. wäre für park L richtig, für touren xxl passend - d.h. ich greife zu xl?


----------



## robertg202 (16. September 2010)

Also bei 115kg und Bikepark würde ich wenn dann zur Hardride mit 200mm greifen. Das tut man der Enduro-Sau nicht an.....

Wegen Rahmengröße: relativ einfach: 
wenn Du bergauffahren willst, dann messe nach, wie hoch dein Sattel bei deinem jetzigen Radl ist wenn Du bergauf fährst. 
Abstand Tretlager-mitte bis Sattelgestellaufnahme. 
Dann rechne nach: eine Thomson Stütze ist 410mm lang. 
Mindesteinstecktiefe bei der HR=? (bei meinem Rahmen sind es 12cm - frag bei Jürgen nach). 
Dann rechne Dir aus wie lange das Sitzrohr mindestens sein muß, damit Du den Sattel noch weit genug herausbekommst. 
Und dann nimm die Rahmengröße, die gerade noch geht (mit 2cm "Sicherheitsbuffer")


----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

Also das Stereo 20" hat eine Sattelrohrlänge von 508mm. Das XL 500mm, das L 480. Sitzrohrlänge sollte doch immer identisch sein, oder? Also mitte Tretlager bis Ende zur Sattelrohraufnahem. Mindesteinstecktiefe dürfte sich ja nach der Sattelrohrlänge bis Unterkante Oberrohr richten, da frage ich bei JÜ mal nach.
Welchen Sitzwinkel hat denn die Hardride? Finde ich auf der Website nicht...
Rein von der Höhe her dürfte das Stereo XL ja der Hardride XL entsprechen, die "Hauptmaße" (Oberrohr, Sitzrohr) sind sich sowieso sehr nah beinander.
Entscheidend ist dann die Sitzgeometrie, oder?


----------



## flyingscot (17. September 2010)

@robertg202: So kann man zwar sicher sein, dass du eine gute Uphill-Sattelposition hinbekommst, ok. Aber dann kann das Oberrohr immer noch sehr kurz sein, kombiniert mit einem kurzen Vorbau alles andere als optimal für den Uphill...

Ich habe mir ursprünglich meine Wildsau auch für Touren aufgebaut. Bei 1.80m Körpergröße mit dem Rahmen M. Für den Uphill ist das Oberrohr schon ziemlich kurz (550mm)... mit nem 100er Vorbau (VRO)  und absenkbarer 66er gings aber ganz gut.

Allerdings habe ich den Bock jetzt zum reinen Downhiller umgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (17. September 2010)

Also sap, nimm eine Hardride in XL und dazu eine gute Shannon-Stütze mit 450mm Dann müsste es auf jeden Fall passen. Unser Peter ist 2m und fährt seit Jahren ein Nicolai Helius ST in dieser Variante und er schwört darauf. So bleibt das Rad schön wendig und das mit den Winkeln ist so eine Sache, kommt drauf an wie der Hinterbau eingestellt ist und da hast du massig Möglichkeiten
Gruß Jens!


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

also XL + MonsterstÃ¼tze wird hoffentlich nicht "notwendig" sein, dÃ¼rfte aber gehen 
Was bei L halt noch interessant ist: es gibt 2 halbwegs interessante im Bikemarkt. Der schwarze Rahmen ist von 2006, ich weiÃ nicht, wieviel sich da bei der Sau geÃ¤ndert hat. AuÃerdem wurde mir vom DHX AIR DÃ¤mpfer in der Sau abgeraten, aber da wÃ¼rd ich in Ruhe ma gucken. Der andere ist von 2008; beide in L.
Das Ding ist halt auch eine finanzielle Frage fÃ¼r mich 
1. Option: 2006er Hardride in L, inkl. einem DHX Air DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r ca. 720 â¬
2. Option: 2008er Hardride in L, inkl. Roco Coil fÃ¼r ca. 875 â¬
3. Option: 2010 Hardride XL (neu vom JÃ), inkl. ??-DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r ca. 1300-1400 â¬

Ich spÃ¼re meine weibliche Ader, was EntscheidungsfÃ¤higkeit betrifft 
(Wobeis nur halbpassend ist: denn viel Geld ausgeben fÃ¤llt dem weiblichen Geschlecht ja nicht immer schwer)


----------



## dj eastwood (18. September 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage von einem absoluten Neuling:

ich hab im Eurobike Video gesehen, dass wohl das Hardride überarbeitet wurde??? Welches Modell ist das ? Das Hardride FR ? Der Rahmen der im Video gezeigt wurde gefällt mir einfach besser als das jetzige. Die nächste Frage wäre die maximale Gabeleinbaulänge beim Hardride FR,hab in den Tech Sheet's nix gefunden? Ab wann sind die neuen Rahmen denn ca. verfügbar ? Hat sich an der Dämpfereinbaulänge was geändert ?

Vielen Dank vorab 

Grüße


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

Bisher durfte man in der Hardride FR auch 200mm-Doppelbrücken fahren. Ich denke, das wurde für das überarbeitete Modell nicht geändert.

Ich sehe gerade: Die aktuelle Hardride FR wird nun für nur 999 Euro (ohne Dämpfer) verscherbelt...


----------



## Wipp (18. September 2010)

hier ist die aus dem video in fertig
ich fahre totem, doppelbrücke sollte aber auch kein problem sein
ja sie ist schön.....und ich freue mich sooo auf die jungfernfahrt
achso das modell heisst Wildsau 2020


----------



## dj eastwood (18. September 2010)

Will dich nicht nerven... aber könntest du eine Kleinigkeit zu den Änderungen sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (18. September 2010)

also soweit ich weiß
Andere Rohre, neue Frästeile/Gussets, andere Winkel, neue Wippe, anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis, längerer Dämpfer.....
hier im Detail


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

Längerer Dämpfer für härtere Gangart?
Das 2020 scheint von den Gusssets her etwas filigraner, aber mehr Dämpfer hätte ich spontan als noch mehr Richtung DH verstanden?!
Wäre mal nett, wenn du eine kurze Einschätzung abgeben kannst: ist sie tourentauglicher als die Hardride FR oder eher nicht?


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

Auf dem Foto erkennt man schon, dass das Sattelrohr einen Knick hat.

Vorteil: viel Federweg trotz tiefem Tretlager und kurzer Kettenstrebe, die alte Hardride hat in einer solchen Konfiguration schnell mal Reifenkontakt mit dem Sattelrohr.

Nachteil: Sattelstütze darf für einen tiefen Sattel nicht sehr lang sein. Aber dann wird die maximale Sattelhöhe für den Uphill begrenzt.

Durch den nach oben sich verringernden Sitzrohrwinkel: gut für den DH-Einsatz bei langen Beinen, dafür um so schlechter für den Uphilleinsatz mit ebensolchen Beinen.


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

Hm, dann bleibe ich wohl bei der Hardride FR.
Lange Beine...naja, 90cm SL mit 190cm. Ist jetzt nicht sonderlich langer Beinanteil, aber insgesamt schon lang.
Und da ich ja Uphill-Tauglichkeit will, bin ich glaube ich mit dem Hardride FR Sattelrohr besser bedient...speziell auch, weil ich ja ohnehin "nur" die 180mm der FR Sau anpeile...

Nochwas: "Standard-Ausfallende 12x135mm Schnellspanner" ist was für ein Typ? Passt da ein normales HR mit 5mm Schnellspanner? Es gibt ja noch als Optionen die Ausfallenden für 12mm HEX Achse und 12mm MAXLE.
Wie wichtig wäre eine dickeres Achssystem hinten? Dann bräucht ich halt ggf noch ein neues HR...oder erstmal das jetztige abnutzen, dann neues HR mit neuen Ausfallenden?


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

sap schrieb:


> ...speziell auch, weil ich ja ohnehin "nur" die 180mm der FR Sau anpeile...



Kling seltsam, aber nimm besser die 200mm-Option. Dadurch wird ein 200mm-Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub verbaut. Bei 180mm würde ein 190mm-Dämpfer mit 51mm-Hub verbaut werden.

Am Rahmen bleibt alles gleich, nur der Hinterbau kommt in der 200mm-Option etwas höher, für den Uphill also sogar etwas besser. Nebenbei wird die Gefahr des Sattelstützenkontakt ist sogar minimal geringer, da im komplett eingefederten Zustand der Dämpfer 143mm hat, der andere 139mm...


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

also wenn ich mir die Hebellogik anschaue, glaube ich (!), dass du Recht hast 
Aber was muss dann vorne rein? Min. 180mm? Min. 160mm? 
GrundsÃ¤tzlich will ich 140-180, habe aber aktuell 120-160mm, wobei ich das fÃ¼r 100 â¬ umbauen kann.
Ich muss nur meine Kalkulation bisschen im Blick behalten...Gabelumbau da, neues Hinterrad dort und irgendwann summiert es sich so hoch, dass ich vorerst doch die Finger von lassen sollte. Mehr jobben wÃ¼rde zwar gehen, ist in der Phase der Uni-AbschlussprÃ¼fungen aber nicht immer das beste...


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

Also ich bin meine Wildsau 2 Jahre lang mit ner Marzocchi 66 ETA mit 180mm gefahren. Funktionierte im Bikepark sehr gut. Die wenigen Trailsausflüge hat das auch sehr gut geklappt, auch mal testweise bei extremen Steigungen >30%. Allerdings kann man die ETA-Gabel auch problemlos 8-10cm absenken und das war dafür auch nötig.

Die 160mm-Gabel würde den Lenkwinkel steiler machen und dieser ist bei der Hardride sowieso schon recht steil... dadurch beschränkt man den DH-Bereich. Ich habe hier einen 1.5-Zoll-Steuerrohr und Alutech bietet neuerdings auch einen "AngleSet"-artigen Steuersatz an, mit dem man den Lenkwinkel für 1 1/8 Zoll-Gabeln und 1.5-Zoll-Steuerrohre verringern kann. Das werde ich vielleicht auch noch nachrüsten (trotz aktueller 200mm-Gabel).

Es ist zumindestens eine Überlegung wert, ggf. einen 1.5-Zoll-Steuerrohr zu ordern. Kostet glaube ich keinen Aufpreis mehr, ist aber schon etwas schwerer (+200-300g geschätzt)


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

Naja, aber bevor ich dann 100 â¬ fÃ¼r einen verstellbaren Steuersatz ausgebe, stecke ich doch die 100 â¬ in die Kartusche und habe dann 140-180mm, oder?
1,5"...mal gucken. Ich bilde mir immer ein, ich sei damit flexibler. Was theoretisch auch stimmt, aber ich werde ja nicht stÃ¤ndig eine neue Gabel kaufen usw, also ist es letzten Endes egal. Mal sehen :>
WeiÃ Ã¼brigens jemand die Einpresstiefen beim Steuersatz?
Ich hÃ¤tte noch einen 1,5 Hope stepdown da...


----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

hm, nochmal ich: irgendwie verunsichern mich 200mm federweg am heck und tourentauglichkeitsansprüche aber schon....ist das realistisch? 
oder sollte ich halt doch geld sparen und auf die trail-sau spekulieren?


----------



## tadea nuts (18. September 2010)

Hi Sap,
durch den längeren Dämpfer und damit mehr Hub, bekommt die Wildsau ein humaneres Übersetzungsverhältnis. So wie die Wippe aussieht, kannst Du wahrscheinlich den Federweg zwischen 200-180-160 mm wählen. Es spricht also nichts dagegen zunächst Deine 160er Gabel einzubauen. Prognose: Du wirst merken, dass die Wildsau - wie von vielen anderen Usern schon bestätigt - gut für Touren geeignet ist. Und sehr wahrscheinlich wächst Deine Lust auf mehr Federweg wie bei vielen anderen auch. Und auch mit einer DC 200 mm kann man die Wildsau noch gut für Touren gebrauchen - ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber Bergab einfach nicht zu schlagen.
Wenn Du momentan Uni Prüfungen hast, dann warte und spar ein bißchen und belohne Dich dann mit einer Wildsau nach Deiner Vorstellung.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (18. September 2010)

nene, also ganz so lange kann ich dann doch nicht warten 
habe in 3 wochen eine abschlussklausur..so lange wäre machbar. die beiden finalen mündlichen prüfungen sind im dezember. und das is mir zu lange...wenn ich so lange warte, dann kann ich auch bis feb/märz warten und auf fanes-käufer-wildsau-verkäufer spekulieren..


----------



## tadea nuts (18. September 2010)

Ich verstehe. Willkommene Ablenkung vom Lernen! Aber wenn ich die neuen Preise für die Wildsau sehe, könnte auch ich schwach werden. Über gebrauchte Rahmen mit gebrauchten Dämpfern nachzudenken, ist dann müßig. Ist schon eine schwere Entscheidung. Bin gespannt wie Du Dich entscheiden wirst.


----------



## flyingscot (18. September 2010)

Verunsichern wollte ich nicht . Die aktuelle Wippe hat nur zwei Bohrungen für die Übersetzungen 3.44 und 3.66.

Mit 57mm-Hub: 196mm und 208mm (selten so verwendet)
Mit 51mm-Hub: 175mm und 187mm

Die Tourentauglichkeit ist eigentlich unabhängig vom Dämpfer. Durch die diversen Möglichkeiten des Rahmens ist es mit jedem Dämpfer möglich ein gutes Setup für den Uphill zu finden.

Je nach Kombination muss man aufpassen bzw. kontrollieren, ob der Reifen bei maximal genutztem Federweg nicht das Sattelrohr trifft. Bei einigen Kombinationen ist dies immer der Fall, abhängig vom Dämpfer und Reifen.

Z.B. kurze Kettenstrebe und tiefes Tretlager ist nur begrenzt realisierbar. Die andere Richtung -- also die Richtung zur besseren Tourentauglichkeit -- längere Kettenstrebe und hohes Tretlager ist völlig unproblematisch. Nur mit dem dadurch automatisch steileren Lenkwinkel muß man dann leben.

Für den Uphill ist es also egal, welchen Dämpfer man nimmt. Für den Downhill ist mehr Hub immer besser.


----------



## sap (19. September 2010)

Nur so zur Absicherung des Verständnisses: Das Übersetzungsverhältnis bezieht sich auf den Dämpferhub und den dadurch tatsächlich vorhandenen Federweg, richtig?
@flyingscot: was meinst du mit "selten so verwendet"? Den 208er Wert?

Sehe ich es richtig, dass durch mehr Hub der ganze Hinterbau etwas höher ist, womit auch z.B. Tretlager minimal höher sein dürfte und eben Lenkwinkel (und auch Sitzwinkel) weniger nach hinten geneigt sind (sprich flacher) und daher tourentauglicher? (Wenn ja, habe ich [vielleicht] die Geometrie der Wildsau verstanden  - wenn nein...WTF?  ) ...und es würde für den Uphill schon auch etwas ausmachen, oder?

Edith: Dann verstehe ich aber die 140mm und 160mm der Trail XA nicht. Es sei denn die Trail XA wäre mit 140mm hinten weniger tourentauglich als mit 180mm...und das macht für mich vom Prinzip her keinen Sinn.


----------



## sap (19. September 2010)

nochwas:
Weiß hier jemand, wie sich ein RP23 in 190mm (den hätte ich noch da) oder 200mm in der Hardride schlägt? Ich vermute mal, dass der Dämpfer für FR nicht so das Wahre ist? Für den Traileinsatz ist er meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, wie er in größeren Federwegsbereichen funktioniert, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## flyingscot (19. September 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Nur so zur Absicherung des Verständnisses: Das Übersetzungsverhältnis bezieht sich auf den Dämpferhub und den dadurch tatsächlich vorhandenen Federweg, richtig?


Genau, allerdings ist dieses Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht wirklich linear über den ganzen Federweg. Daher wird meist das mittlere Übersetzungsverhältnis angegeben für den dann Hub*Übersetzungsverhältnis=Federweg gilt.



sap schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "selten so verwendet"? Den 208er Wert?


Das ist eher eine Einschätzung von mir: Das Problem ist, dass durch den großen Federweg der Hinterbau quasi weiter ausfedert. Weiter einfedern geht nicht, da ist das Sattelrohr im Weg. Und wenn der Hinterbau weiter ausfedert führt das zu einem höheren Tretlager und steilerem Sitz/Lenkwinkel. Gerade für diejenigen die vielleicht die 210mm wirklich nutzen wollen, also eher DH-orientierte ist ein tiefes Tretlager und ein flacherer Lenkwinkel sinnvoller als ein paar Millimeter mehr Federweg.




> Sehe ich es richtig, dass durch mehr Hub der ganze Hinterbau etwas höher ist, womit auch z.B. Tretlager minimal höher sein dürfte und eben Lenkwinkel (und auch Sitzwinkel) weniger nach hinten geneigt sind (sprich flacher) und daher tourentauglicher?


Richtig, allerdings werden die Winkel dadurch größer also steiler und dadurch tourentauglicher. Die Winkel werden zur Waagerechten gemessen.



> Dann verstehe ich aber die 140mm und 160mm der Trail XA nicht. Es sei denn die Trail XA wäre mit 140mm hinten weniger tourentauglich als mit 180mm...und das macht für mich vom Prinzip her keinen Sinn.



Nicht unbedingt: Ich kenn das Trail XA jetzt nicht, aber es ist auch mit wenig Federweg problemlos möglich den Hinterbau so einzustellen, dass das Tretlager höher und die Winkel steiler werden.

Zum RP23: Ich würde einem Luftdämpfer nicht mit einer solch hohen Übersetzung fahren, vor allem nicht, wenn man etwas schwerer ist...


----------



## rsu (19. September 2010)

Dann nimm doch erst mal den Dämpfer und handel mit dem Jürgen aus, dass falls der RP23 nicht passt Du zum OEM Preis nen anderen Dämpfer von ihm bekommst. 

Fahre für Touren und Anhängerbetrieb den DT Swiss XM. Für FR/DH wahrlich nicht zu empfehlen. Evtl ist der RP23 besser.

Je länger der Dämpfer umso höher kommt das Tretlager und umso STEILER werden Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel. 

Mit einem 200/57er sind zumindest bei langen Kettenstreben viele Kombinationen fahrbar. Mit kurzen Kettenstreben geht das meiste nur mit 24" Hinterrad. Bei einem 200/50er Dämpfer wirst Du entsprechend weniger Probleme haben.

Alternativ kannst Du vorweg den Lenkwinkel des Rahmens von Jürgen anpassen lassen (eher flacher). Meistens weiss an am Anfang nur nicht so recht was man will wenn man noch keine Wildsau vorher gefahren ist.


----------



## sap (19. September 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Meistens weiss an am Anfang nur nicht so recht was man will wenn man noch keine Wildsau vorher gefahren ist.


volltreffer


----------



## sap (19. September 2010)

wie siehts mit dem DT Swiss HVR 200 aus?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/306187
scheint mir sehr günstig...so günstig, dass ich einen haken befürchte 
(und falls er keinen hat, hoffe ich, dass ihn mir keiner wegkauft  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. September 2010)

FÃ¼r 150 â¬ bekommst du locker einen Fox VAN R evtl. sogar einen DHX (gebraucht) - die sind deutlich besser aufgehoben in der Wildsau.


----------



## sap (20. September 2010)

oha, hatte die dämpfer deutlich teurer erwartet. aber bekomm ich zu denen auch die entsprechenden federn für 110kg?


----------



## robertg202 (20. September 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Also das Stereo 20" hat eine Sattelrohrlänge von 508mm. Das XL 500mm, das L 480. Sitzrohrlänge sollte doch immer identisch sein, oder? Also mitte Tretlager bis Ende zur Sattelrohraufnahem. Mindesteinstecktiefe dürfte sich ja nach der Sattelrohrlänge bis Unterkante Oberrohr richten, da frage ich bei JÜ mal nach.
> Welchen Sitzwinkel hat denn die Hardride? Finde ich auf der Website nicht...
> Rein von der Höhe her dürfte das Stereo XL ja der Hardride XL entsprechen, die "Hauptmaße" (Oberrohr, Sitzrohr) sind sich sowieso sehr nah beinander.
> Entscheidend ist dann die Sitzgeometrie, oder?



Mit Sitzrohrlänge meine ich ja Sattelrohrlänge - sonst würde ich Sattelstütze sagen ;-)


----------



## rsu (24. September 2010)

sap schrieb:


> wie siehts mit dem DT Swiss HVR 200 aus?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/306187
> scheint mir sehr günstig...so günstig, dass ich einen haken befürchte
> (und falls er keinen hat, hoffe ich, dass ihn mir keiner wegkauft  )




Vergiss das Teil, siehe mein Kommentar oben zum DT XM 200/55. Wenn DT dann nimm lieber den XM statt den HVR. Ersteren kannst Du für bergauf komplett blockieren und für bergab ist er komplett offen. Das Verstellrad am HVR fand ich eher mühsam. Den XM gibts im www NEU auch schon für 200 (200/55)


----------



## sap (24. September 2010)

okay 
jetzt muss ich nur noch eine wildsau finden, um draufzusitzen 
L oder XL...

Edith:
die hardride 2020 sau ist jetzt ja online zu sehen...ich muss gestehen, optisch gefällt sie mir besser als die hardride fr - und sie sieht leichter aus!
aber kostet bisschen viel mehr


----------



## sap (3. Oktober 2010)

So, melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort:

Habe bei JÜ jetzt mal eine Anfrage zu einem Angebot laufen.
Hardride FR in schwarz elox und in XL
(und doch alles ohne Probesitzen...habe einfach keine L oder XL Sau gefunden  )

Frage zum Dämpfer: JÜ bietet den Roco für 180 EUR an...klingt ja schonmal sehr preiswert. In einem anderen Thread hat Lord Helmchen sich ja vehement für den Roco ausgesprochen. Wenn ich die Hardride bestelle (wovon ich mal spontan ausgehe), dann nehme ich ja eh schon einen Rahmen, der im Vgl. zu einem Helius eine Nummer schwerer ist. Da sind mir dann 300-400g Dämpfer-Mehrgewicht auch egal (ggü. Air). 
Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr für schwere Jungs wie mich empfehlen? Gleich bei JÜ mitkaufen oder mal über den Bikemarkt mit gebrauchen "rumspielen" und gucken, was passt? Und welche Feder für mein Gewicht (110-115 fahrfertig; momentan eher unter 110, aber wird wohl nich da bleiben  ) bei der 196mm/57mm Variante (siehe oben)
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Preis nimm einfach den Roco vom JÃ¼rgen. Im Bikemarkt kannst Du GlÃ¼ck oder auch Pech haben. Bei letzterem wirds dann schnell teurer wie 180â¬.

Zum Gewicht und DÃ¤mpfer kann ich als "Fliegengewicht" mit ca 70kg leider nix sagen.


----------



## rsu (7. Oktober 2010)

sry, doppelpost


----------



## CptPuff (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

@Wipp: kannst du bei Gelegenheit was zum Gewicht, Uphilltauglichkeit (praktisch) von der Wildsau 2020 schreiben?
Achso...und wie sieht es mit 160 mm Gabeln aus, kann man es damit auch noch fahren?

danke lg Phil


----------



## Wipp (3. November 2010)

so...
zum gewicht kann ich nicht so viel sagen, ich empfinde das Teil jetzt als gesamtes ziemlich leicht...habe aber auch einen sehr leichten LRS montiert.
Uphilltauglichkeit würde ich sagen(mit ROCO TST Coil..den kann man zumachen) ist super, der Rahmen wurde mit einem sehr guten Sitzwinkel versehen....und meiner (Grösse M mit L Oberrohr) ist riesig lang
Guter Schwerpunkt, tolles Fahrwerk...laufruhig
Ich bin gerade auf 1x10 am umrüsten (KB34 und Kassette 11-36)...hoffe das reicht für alle lebenslagen


----------



## sap (4. Dezember 2010)

hm, ja ich weiß, schande über mein haupt, dass ich das thema überhaupt wieder aufbacke   
habe gestern teil 1/2 meiner abschlussprüfungen hinter mich gebracht, daher habe gerade wieder muse, mich mit dem thema zu beschäftigen...im grunde ist momentan eine hardride sau in XL der favorit, aber ich bin mir immernoch unsicher, was die sitzgeometrie und größe betrifft. JÜ hat mir für touren sogar eher XXL empfohlen. da ergeben sich nun doch noch ein paar fragen:
das FANES ist im vgl. in L größer als die HARDRIDE in XL? (oberrohrlänge 600mm - 590mm) 
wie viel schwerer ist eine Hardride in XL als L so ca.? 100g? mehr?
bin doch am überlegen, ob ich nicht eher eine ENDURO sau in XL mit 160mm vorne und 180mm hinten will...oder eben doch ein FANES (was mir optisch nicht so gefällt, aber mit 160-170mm voll in meinem zielbereich liegt)
(im januar schaffe ich es wohl mal nach bistensee hoch! aber die xl größen hat JÜ vermutlich auch nicht auf lager..da ist es mit testen dann auch nix)

sorry für mein gernerve...


----------



## Piefke (4. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> das FANES ist im vgl. in L größer als die HARDRIDE in XL? (oberrohrlänge 600mm - 590mm)


Nein, das kann man so nicht sagen. Bei der Hardride ist die Oberrohrlänge parallel gemesssen angegeben. Wenn ich die entsprechenden Maße vom Fanes dazu nehme ergibt sich folgendes:
L: 570 mm
XL: 590 mm

Da herrscht also Gleichstand.


----------



## sap (4. Dezember 2010)

parallel zum boden? das heißt es im pdf vom fanes doch auch...oder hab ich mich da verlesen?


----------



## Piefke (4. Dezember 2010)

HR: Maße nur parallel zum Oberrohr
Fanes: beide Maße angegeben


----------



## sap (7. Dezember 2010)

hm ok 
hat noch jemand eine schätzung für das mehrgewicht pro rahmengröße? passen da 100g?
jetzt nochmal ganz blöd: wie sieht denn das mit dem feintuning eines stahldämpfers aus? also ich würde wohl zu einem der rocos greifen, welchem weiß ich noch nicht - habe mich da auch noch nicht sooo schlau gemacht. aber einen luftdämpfer kann ich ja verhältnismäßig gut auf meine große masse anpassen, beim stahldämpfer halt die feder, aber wie sieht des da aus, wenn man 5-10kg schwankt? ich schwanke übers jahr gut 5-7kg; dazu eben ausrüstungsabhängig. wenn ich mal ohne trinkrucksack unterwegs bin, sind es u.U. gleich >3kg weniger! falls die abstimmung mit meinem hohen körpergewicht bei einem stahdämpfer und dem hohen übersetzungsverhältnis der sau sowieso schwierig ist, will ich mich da vorher mit den möglichen szenarien auseinandersetzen...

Wie ist denn die horizontale Länge des Oberrohrs bei der XL Sau? (bzw. L)


----------



## baumkopf (29. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

*Folgende Problemstellung: *
Ich bin momentan nicht im Stande mich auf ein Wildsau- bzw. Pudelmodell festzulegen, und möchte euch um Hilfestellung bitten.

*Lage: *
Ich habe ein sehr weitläufiges Freeride/Local-DH/Trail Revier in Pedalier-Reichweite, und suche jetzt das passende Spielzeug dafür. Ich fahre eher hart und schnell, als trickreich und verspielt. Meine Fahrtechnik ist nicht supersauber, aber auch nicht unsauber.
Ich wiege mit Klamotten 105kg, mit ziemlich viel Kraft.
Beim Rad ist mir die Stabilität wichtiger als das letzte Gramm, max. 17kg sollten aber drin sein. Da das Rad ebenfalls bergauf getreten werden muss, (siehe oben.) sind Antriebseinflüsse ein Punkt,der mich beschäftigt. Dabei will ich bloß sitzend Oben ankommen, die Geschwindigkeit ist völlig egal.  
Ich werde eine 180er Gabel und 2x Umwerfer verbauen, soviel ist klar. 

*Zur Auswahl stehen somit:*
- Pudel DH mit Zugverlegung fürn Umwerfer (ist möglich). Wie schauts hier mit den Pedaleinflüssen bergauf aus? Bergab wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber ich möchte halt auch oben ankommen.

-Wildsau Hardride Fr  (Gibts hier ne Möglichkeit mit Steckachse zu fahren? im Online-Datenblatt stand was von Schnellspannern). Die Kolossale Übersetzungsrate schreckt mich bei meinem Gewicht etwas ab, will den Dämpfer nicht mit 600 Bar ;-) fahren müssen.



Ich wünsche mir jetzt echte Erfahrungswerte, keine Theorien oder Gedankenspiele, die kann ich mir selber ausdenken. Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (29. Januar 2011)

Steckachse ist bei der Wildsau möglich (Datenblatt: HEX Ausfallenden für 12mm Achse
12mm MAXLE Achssystem für 135mm oder 150mm Breite). Die Übersetzung ist auch nicht das Problen, ich würde aber zum Stahlfederdämpfer greifen - der Roco TST geht ganz gut in der Sau.
Ich fahre meine Sau ähnlich aufgebaut, wie du das planst und das passt so.


----------



## Wipp (29. Januar 2011)

also ich fahre ein ws2020 mit tst dämpfer, das funktioniert prima
und wenn ich noch ein wenig mehr strecke mache reicht das 1x10 Setup auch.  tst rules


----------



## baumkopf (30. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Die WS2020 wäre in der Tat mein Favorit, aber der Preis schließt sie aus. Mich wundert darüber hinaus der Preisunterschied zwischen Trail XA und Hardride Fr, gemäß den Datenblättern sind die beiden Räder nun wirklich nicht sehr unterschiedlich, liegen Preislich aber gute 800 Euro auseinander.

Wie siehts denn mit den Pudel-Kommandeuren aus?


----------



## Piefke (30. Januar 2011)

Die Hardride ist halt das älteste Modell in der Alutech-Familie. Das heißt nicht automatisch, dass es das schlechteste ist, aber es lassen sich offensichtlich neuere Modelle besser und teurer verkaufen.
Der Pudel hat als Eingelenker von Haus aus mehr Antreibseinflüsse.
Ich fahr die Sau mit 66, Roco TST und zweifach vorn mit Kefü - damit komm ich überall hoch und runter kann mans ordentlich krachen lassen.


----------



## Mac_Cansey (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich brauch Hilfe, ich möchte mir ein Cheaptrick DDU kaufen mit einem hex-lock Ausfallende und eine Hex Steckachse ist dabei. Ich habe in meinem aktuellen Hinterrad eine Nope nabe mit schnellspanner. Kann ich nun den umbaukonverter: Nope Fun Works 2Way rear hub Konverter Umbaukit QR to 12mm einbauen : 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...Umbaukit-QR-to-12mm::11604.html?refID=froogle

und passt nun dort die hex steckachse rein oder ist in dem Umbau konverter eine 12mm schraubachse fest verbaut?

Vielen dank


----------



## Piefke (14. Februar 2011)

Die 12 mm Schraubachse ist bei der Nabe dabei, aber du kannst auch andere 12 mm Achsen fahren. Ich faht die Nope-Nabe am Fritzz mit 12 mm Rear Maxle.


----------



## Mac_Cansey (14. Februar 2011)

Danke, also passt in den Konverter auch die Hex Steckachse. 
Muss ich nur schauen ob der Konverter für mich der Richtige ist. Habe mein Hinterrad gebraucht gekauft und es soll 2006 aufgebaut worden sein. Weiß jemand ob der oben genannte Konverter auch für die Nope Nabe aus dem Jahr 2005 oder 06 passt kann später auch Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Piefke (14. Februar 2011)

Frag doch einfach mal bei actionsports.de an, die kennen sich mit Nope-Naben aus und sind recht freundlich. Ich hatte da mal nachgefragt, betreffs Lagergröße in der Nabe und sehr schnell eine gute Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Mac_Cansey (14. Februar 2011)

Danke Piefke für die Schnellen Antworten,
ich frag bei Actionsport nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

meine wildsau hardride 
bei interesse partlist 
aber sieht man ja alles 
ride on


----------



## rsu (19. Februar 2011)

Du hast noch ein paar Freds vergessen wo Du Deine Sau noch posten könntest


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

welche denn ?
wenns dich stört dann scroll doch weiter und heul nicht.....


----------



## rigger (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch grade auf der suche nach nem doitall bike und bin auf die Hardride sau gestoßen.

Schaut soweit ganz gut aus, Dämpfer hätte ich Manitou ISX-6 air in 190/50 und die Durolux würde ich auf 180mm erweitern, im moment 160mm, was meint ihr?

Würde für die hausrunde, FR Touren im teuto, Bikeparks und Urlaube in PDS oder Saalbach benutzt werden.
EWin kumpel hat nen Votec v.FR mit HS und Fox 40 und fährt auch solche touren wie ich...

Gruß nils


----------



## tadea nuts (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi Nils,
ich glaube mit der Hardride liegst Du richtig. Kenne einige die diese mit zweifach Kurbel und Umwerfer fahren und eine DC verbaut haben.

Allerdings, meine Meinung, funktioniere Luftdämpfer in der Hardride nicht so gut. Hatte in meiner Wildsau Team mal einen DHX Air und das hat gar nicht funktioniert - hohes Übersetzungverhältnis. Wegen der Dämpferfrage kannst Du allerdings auch gut den JÜ von Alutech um Rat fragen.

Die Durolux sollte gut passen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. Oktober 2011)

hi nils,
ich hab jetzt ne fox 36 mit 160 mm federweg und einen fox dhx 5.0.desweiteren eine hammerschmidt.
bin mit den neuen teilen überaus zufrieden,und finde dies völlig ausreichend,um auch mal in nem bikepark zu fahren.
die idee mit der durolux find ich aber auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob die Durolux mittlerweile weiterentwickelt wurde, aber meine 09er kam in der 180mm Variante mit dem Hinterbau nicht mit.

Ich fahre in meiner Hardride mittlerweile eine MZ 66evo mit Titanfeder, da liegen Welten zwischen der Suntour und der Zocchi.


----------

